# I’m laid up -



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

And y’all all quit fishing?? How am I supposed to live thru y’all if nobody goes fishing??


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Heck man the river is coming to me! I have 3 more feet until my furniture has to move.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> And y’all all quit fishing?? How am I supposed to live thru y’all if nobody goes fishing??


I fished yesterday. Just struck out. 
Here’s some pictures of what we caught...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Heck man the river is coming to me! I have 3 more feet until my furniture has to move.




If it comes up 3 more feet lotsa folks gonna be bad off. Gonna top out at 50’ on Dannelly and I think I’m safe another 13’.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Whole front section of my pier broke off yesterday. Water pressure is something else. Pulled up 8 pilings. Went ahead and moved everything off the top deck because only had 2 more feet to play with.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Whole front section of my pier broke off yesterday. Water pressure is something else. Pulled up 8 pilings. Went ahead and moved everything off the top deck because only had 2 more feet to play with.


But did you catch anything?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah I caught the neighbors pier with a rope!! I guess be looking for mine in a few days if it gets past both dams.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Yeah I caught the neighbors pier with a rope!! I guess be looking for mine in a few days if it gets past both dams.


I’ll grab it when it comes by.

Seriously though, hate your losing stuff. Darn high water costing people money. Holler if I can help you,


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’ll grab it when it comes by.
> 
> Seriously though, hate your losing stuff. Darn high water costing people money. Holler if I can help you,


I was thinking about a remodel anyway. Just hope I don't lose anymore of it.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

We are going to Eufala next week no matter how high it is.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Whole front section of my pier broke off yesterday. Water pressure is something else. Pulled up 8 pilings. Went ahead and moved everything off the top deck because only had 2 more feet to play with.




Man I hate to hear that. What body of water was it on ?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Try'n Hard said:


> Man I hate to hear that. What body of water was it on ?


Alabama river between Selma and Montgomery.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kevin, just gimmie the keys to your cabin and I'll go make sure everything is OK up there... your boat too just to make you feel mo better!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I can go catch some trout tomorrow and post some pictures if you think that it will help. My crappie game is weak these days. Lol !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I can go catch some trout tomorrow and post some pictures if you think that it will help. My crappie game is weak these days. Lol !




I know your a busy man but I really need pics. Help a brutha out!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> And y’all all quit fishing?? How am I supposed to live thru y’all if nobody goes fishing??


If it makes you feel any better, had to put this back in the water Sunday instead of peanut oil.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright ol'buddy, I needed to test run the boat since I haven't had a chance to do so since I got it back from being serviced. I threw a couple of rods in the boat and boogity, boogity,boogity down the river I went. The boat ran good and they got the speedometer working again ! Looks like the top speed for my rig is 45mph. Plenty for me ...It won't be often that I run that fast unless something is chasing me like a game warden or a thunderstorm or something ! Lol ! Joking about the game warden ! Anyway I didn't want to clean fish tonight, but I did want to get you a picture. So I eased into my trout grounds and bam, bam, bam, one after another. So I snapped a few pictures for you and did the catch and release thing today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man I'm jealous king, the rivers have been a mess so I've been working around the house and not fishing, which is not cool..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahhhh! That’s nice. I’m beginning to want to go but it’ll probably be a month before I can get some of these issues cleared up. Thanks! 
BTW I can hit 49 mph on mine but I have to raise my butt off the seat to get there!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Ahhhh! That’s nice. I’m beginning to want to go but it’ll probably be a month before I can get some of these issues cleared up. Thanks!
> BTW I can hit 49 mph on mine but I have to raise my butt off the seat to get there!


 Lol ! Well if we have to do anything sketchy that might get the Game warden involved we'll take your boat. That 4 mph might just be the edge that we need.....even if we have to levitate our butts to do it ! Lol ! Once again joking people, no game & fish laws will be broken.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> Man I'm jealous king, the rivers have been a mess so I've been working around the house and not fishing, which is not cool..


I hear you, I've been doing the same thing around my house. Yesterday was my first fishing day in about a month....but I have been catching up on those honey dos, so that when it gets right I can go .


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Lol ! Well if we have to do anything sketchy that might get the Game warden involved we'll take your boat. That 4 mph might just be the edge that we need.....even if we have to levitate our butts to do it ! Lol ! Once again joking people, no game & fish laws will be broken.




Yeah I don’t run from the game warden... I might lie, but never run!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol !


----------

